# Messages "parasités" dans Mail



## robcamus (5 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise principalement Entourage our ma messagerie ; il m' arrive cependant d'utiliser Mail sans aucun problème jusqu'à présent.
Il y a quelques jours j'ai décidé d'inverser et de prendre Mail comme logiciel principal et un problème est apparu .
Certains de mes destinataires reçoivent mes messages textes complètement parasités :des "tartines" de signes avec des mots intercalés ,le tout complètement illisible.

Quelques infos : : mon serveur central est SFR .
Quand je me mets en copie de certains des messages que j'envoie et que je vais les lire directement sur le serveur SFR je retrouve bien le parasitage en question (ça n'est pas systématique ).
J'ai un iMac et un Macbook et le pb est le même sur les 2 machines .
Dernière info : ce matin en ouvrant un message reçu dans mail (donc que je n'avais pas envoyé)j'ai retrouvé le même pb (texte parasité illisible) alors que le message est OK avec Entourage et sur le serveur central SFR 

Merci de vos réponses.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, ou de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## edd72 (6 Octobre 2010)

Peux-tu copier un extraits de texte "parasité" (je pencherai à du html non interprété ou bien un pb d'encodage mais faudra voir du texte en question)


----------



## robcamus (6 Octobre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse.
Je pars à l'instant en déplacement et te recontacterai dès mon retour


----------



## robcamus (11 Octobre 2010)

_Voici ce que donne un message avec peu de texte et 4 photos..: 
Certains (avec Mac me semble-il) ,le reçoive correctement ..
_

--Apple-Mail-21--742010910 Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable Content-Type: text/html; charset=windows-1252
Apr=E8s Boris Eltsine=85.. = ***>*LE PRESIDENT RUSSE sortant d'un d=E9jeuner du G8 = !
<= /div>


Avec la pj et sans = hi=E9roglyphes , j'esp=E8re ...
= --Apple-Mail-21--742010910 Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64 Content-Disposition: inline; filename=ATT00004.jpg Content-Type: image/jpg; x-unix-mode=0644; name="ATT00004.jpg" Content-Id: <458D8CC1-C409-479E-B3AB-B7CE11A4068A> /9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wBDAAMCAgMCAgMDAwMEAwMEBQgFBQQEBQoHBwYIDAoMDAsK CwsNDhIQDQ4RDgsLEBYQERMUFRUVDA8XGBYUGBIUFRT/2wBDAQMEBAUEBQkFBQkUDQsNFBQUFBQU FBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBT/wAARCAHcAmIDASIA AhEBAxEB/8QAHwAAAQUBAQEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQFBgcICQoL/8QAtRAAAgEDAwIEAwUFBAQA AAF9AQIDAAQRBRIhMUEGE1FhByJxFDKBkaEII0KxwRVS0fAkM2JyggkKFhcYGRolJicoKSo0NTY3 ODk6Q0RFRkdISUpTVFVWV1hZWmNkZWZnaGlqc3R1dnd4eXqDhIWGh4iJipKTlJWWl5iZmqKjpKWm p6ipqrKztLW2t7i5usLDxMXGx8jJytLT1NXW19jZ2uHi4+Tl5ufo6erx8vP09fb3+Pn6/8QAHwEA AwEBAQEBAQEBAQAAAAAAAAECAwQFBgcICQoL/8QAtREAAgECBAQDBAcFBAQAAQJ3AAECAxEEBSEx BhJBUQdhcRMiMoEIFEKRobHBCSMzUvAVYnLRChYkNOEl8RcYGRomJygpKjU2Nzg5OkNERUZHSElK U1RVVldYWVpjZGVmZ2hpanN0dXZ3eHl6goOEhYaHiImKkpOUlZaXmJmaoqOkpaanqKmqsrO0tba3 uLm6wsPExcbHyMnK0tPU1dbX2Nna4uPk5ebn6Onq8vP09fb3+Pn6/+0DNFBob3Rvc2hvcCAzLjAA OEJJTQQEAAAAAAMYHAIAAAIABBwCBQAYSVRBTFktRklOQU5DRS1FQ09OT01ZLUc4HAIHAAhERFAv UE9PTBwCCgABOBwCDwABSRwCFAADRklOHAIZAApIT1JJWk9OVEFMHAIoAAtHRVJNQU5ZIE9VVBwC NwAIMjAwOTA3MDgcAjwACzE1MTcwMCswMDAwHAJBAA1BRlAgUmVwb3J0ZXJzHAJQAApQRUVSIEdS SU1NHAJVAAVTdGFmZhwCWgAITCdBcXVpbGEcAl8AAS0cAmQAA0lUQRwCZQAFSVRBTFkcAmcACDg4 ODkxNTIyHAJpAAg4ODg5MTUyMhwCbgAQQUZQL0dldHR5IEltYWdlcxwCcwAIRERQL1BPT0wcAnYA ABwCeAH6KEwgdG8gUikgIEZyZW5jaCBQcmVzaWRlbnQgTmljb2xhcyBTYXJrb3p5LCBSdXNzaWFu IFByZXNpZGVudCBEbWl0cmkgTWVkdmVkZXYsIGFuZCBJdGFsaWFuIFByaW1lIE1pbmlzdGVyIFNp bHZpbyBCZXJsdXNjb25pIGFycml2ZSB0byBwb3NlIGZvciBhIGZhbWlseSBwaG90byBhdCB0aGUg R3JvdXAgb2YgRWlnaHQgKEc4KSBzdW1taXQgaW4gTCdBcXVpbGEsIGNlbnRyYWwgSXRhbHksIG9u IEp1bHkgOCwgMjAwOS4gR3JvdXAgb2YgRWlnaHQgbGVhZGVycyBraWNrIG9mZiB0YWxrcyB0b2Rh eSBvbiBpc3N1ZXMgcmFuZ2luZyBmcm9tIHRoZSBnbG9iYWwgZmluYW5jaWFsIGNyaXNpcyB0byBj bGltYXRlIGNoYW5nZSB0byB0aGUgc2l0dWF0aW9ucyBpbiBJcmFuIGFuZCBYaW5qaWFuZywgQ2hp bmEuICAgIEFGUCBQSE9UTyAgRERQLyBQT09MLyBQRUVSIEdSSU1NICAgICAgICBHRVJNQU5ZIE9V VCAoUGhvdG8gY3JlZGl0IHNob3VsZCByZWFkIFBFRVIgR1JJTU0vQUZQL0dldHR5IEltYWdlcykc AnoAAlVU/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwD5osddjinPmDG5sAHkoK0Jrq3llb7bGF35VHPf3rktI0mS9Rmd y00SBnYDj6c966HUrm0gtbWKQC5YkArnlfXNS2jeKfUzbzT7HUkSPCkQ52+jc1QNhDZuLe1fNzK4 QRxLuZiTgAAdalsFS/uVjtVBSckEZ5SvZ/2evhalz47svEMpzb6SWligkGfNlwcHPsawnUUFc7aG Gdeaijy280rXfAPiix0nxFpNzpz3savAtymCynoR/h1r0zXfg1Kkkd9dao6pMoYxhuVyO


----------



## pernel (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai le même problème, tous mes correspondants qui ont un mail sur orange reçoivent mes mails "parasités" et "illisibles"...
Le problème est uniquement avec les destinataires sous boite Orange...
Très génant pour les mails pro...


----------



## robcamus (15 Octobre 2010)

Bienvenue au club ... 
Espérons que certain membres du forum ( dont edd 72 ?) pourront nous apporter une solution ...


----------



## pernel (17 Octobre 2010)

Dans le même genre la police que j'ai défini pour l'écirture de mes mail n'est pas celle qui s'affiche lorsque mes correspondants lisent leur mails (taille bcp plus importante, police différente...).

Du coup de songe sérieusement à Office 2011 pour mac histoire d'avoir Outlook.
D'ailleurs la période d'essai de mon iWork se termine dans 15 jours...

A moins que quelqu'un ai une solution pour :
-Les mails parasités
-La police des mails pas respectée...


----------



## Sly54 (17 Octobre 2010)

pernel a dit:


> Dans le même genre la police que j'ai défini pour l'écirture de mes mail n'est pas celle qui s'affiche lorsque mes correspondants lisent leur mails (taille bcp plus importante, police différente...).


Ca, c'est normal : tu choisis d'écrire tes mails en  Gothica 72; le schtroumpf en face qui reçoit ton message n'a pas la police Gothica. Au lieu que son système de messagerie lui montre un mail vide, il y a remplacement de ta police par une (autre) police présente sur son ordi. Qui ne sera pas Gothica

Quant à la taille, je ne connais pas les règles de substitution, mais si ton écran est en 1920*1200 et que l'écran de ton correspondant est en 800 * 600 alors forcément il aura l'impression que la taille des caractères n'est pas respectée


----------



## pernel (18 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour Sly,

J'utilise la même combinaison police/taille (Verdanna/11) depuis des années.
Il me semble qu'elle est reconnue par toutes les machines.
Lorsque j'envoi cette combinaison depuis un pc via Outlook, pas le moindre problème...
Je te confirme que ça vient bien de Mail.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2010)

Alors j'avoue mon ignorance, je ne sais pas :rose:


----------



## pernel (18 Octobre 2010)

C'est génant car j'ai totalement switché (mac mini à la maison et MBP Pro 13" pr le travail), et j'envoi mes mails pro de mon MBP uniquement maintenant...

Je pensais pouvoir m'affranchir de Office avec la combinaison Mail/iWork mais là...


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2010)

Essaye de l'Helvetica 12 normal, pour voir si tu as le même problème
(c'est ce que j'utilise en perso et pro et je n'ai jamais remarqué de souci)


----------



## pernel (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Gros problème avec ce parasitage des mails qui se produit quand le destinataire est sur orange et wanadoo...

Sly, tu n'as pas de problème pour les mails que tu envois vers des boites orange/wanadoo?

Vers qui puis-je me tourner pour trouver une solution à cela?


----------



## Sly54 (26 Octobre 2010)

pernel a dit:


> Sly, tu n'as pas de problème pour les mails que tu envois vers des boites orange/wanadoo?


Disons que personne ne m'a jamais fait de reproches
Je remarque quand certains contacts me répondent, que ma mise en page initiale n'existe plus (police différente, taille différente), mais ça n'est jamais gênant dans le cadre d'un échange professionnel, donc je ne me suis pas cassé la tête pour comprendre qui, du destinataire, de l'expéditeur, des relais entre les deux, pouvait être "fautif"


----------



## pernel (30 Octobre 2010)

Plus génant que la modification de la police, c'est le "codage" du mail.
J'ai même des clients avec boite mail "@laposte.net" qui rencontrent le même problème....


----------



## edd72 (10 Novembre 2010)

Je n'avais pas vu la suite de ce sujet.

Donc comme indiqué (dans la copie du "parasitage"), ce "parasitage" est ta pièce jointe (ton image) encodée en base64 (un format ancien pour gérer les pièces jointes). Le client mail du destinataire est censé décoder cela et lui présenter en tant que pièce-jointe.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base64

N'utilisant pas Mail (j'utilise Thunderbird), je n'ai pas de solution (je ne sais pas si c'est Mail qui encode mal le base64 ou si c'est le client qui n'est pas apte à décoder) mais j'ai lu ça sur le web "j'ai résolu le problème de caractères dans Mail. Menu BAL,
puis Reconstruire la Bal corrompue.", à tester donc.

Voila :\


----------



## pernel (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Donc si je comprend bien cela provient de la pièce jointe.
Je suis surpris car la seule pièce jointe que j'ai est le logo de ma société en format png il me semble...

Je vais essayer sans le logo pour voir, mais ça devient un énorme problème ce parasitage dans le cadre de mails professionnels.

Il modifie même les liens qui du coup ne s'ouvrent plus... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h24 ----------

Je suis même sur le point d'acheter le pack office... quoique je ne suis pas certain que ça règlerai le problème.

Ce "Mail" semble être une belle m****

Je suis surpris venant d'Apple, c'est bien la première fois que je suis déçu...


----------



## edd72 (16 Novembre 2010)

Si tu veux une alternative à Mail, il y a Thunderbird (gratuit....)


----------



## Sly54 (16 Novembre 2010)

pernel a dit:


> Il modifie même les liens qui du coup ne s'ouvrent plus...


Je trouve que ça commence à faire bcp de problèmes "bizarres" qui me font plus penser à un pb indéterminé sur ta machine (soft), qu'un pb intrinsèque à Mail 
Je sais bien, je n'ai aps de solution à proposer :rose:

Est ce que tu as testé dans une autre session, avec le même compte et/ou un compte différent ? (style Gmail)
Je conçois que dans la cadre d'une activité pro, tu n'aies pas trop de temps à passer dessus et que ce pb doit être agaçant


----------



## pernel (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour Sly54,

J'ai appelé le support Apple qui me dit de modifier l'e,codage du texte au profit de 2 ou 3 autres proposés dans la liste, mais ça ne change rigoureusement rien.
Je pense que c'est mon soft qui a un problème...

Je résume :
- Mail envoyé à des boites Orange, Wanadoo et La Poste illisibles (cryptés avec ce message au début du mail : --Apple-Mail-28-475190461 Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1 Test = 7)

- Polices définie dans la signature et dans le texte non respectées sur les ordinateurs de mes différents correspondants.

C'est la toute première fois que j'ai un gros pb avec Apple mais là ça comment à me gonfler !


----------



## Sly54 (19 Novembre 2010)

Dans une autre session ? Fais le test quand même


----------



## pernel (19 Novembre 2010)

Je viens de passer 54mn avec le support Apple qui connait bien ce problème mais n'arrive pas vraiment à identifier d'où cela vient et surtout comment y remédier.

Pour résumer :
Il ne faut pas intégrer d'image dans la signature sinon ça "code" le mail.
Certaines images en pièces jointes génèrent le même problème.
Les polices sont interprétées de façon aléatoire lorsqu'elles sont envoyées depuis un MBP vers un destinataires équipé d'un PC.
Seules certitudes chez Apple, ça fonctionne parfaitement de Mac à Mac 

Je dois aller voir chez un centre agréé près de chez moi pour voir si en envoyant un mail depuis un MBP mais avec Office 2011 (Outlook) le problème est résolu.
Si c'est le cas mon problème n'en est plus un mais moyennant la somme de....(prix licence office 2011) 

Et dire que j'ai switché pour ne plus avoir à installer d'application type windows.....


----------



## tirhum (19 Novembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> ()
> Menu BAL, puis Reconstruire la Bal corrompue.", à tester donc.
> 
> Voila :\


Dans Mail>Préférences>Rédaction>Format de message>Format texte...
Ça avait résolu mes "soucis" de "hiéroglyphes", pour ma part...


----------



## fanougym (22 Novembre 2010)

Un retour de mail de ce soir :



> Message du 21/11/10 20:40
> De : "
> A : "
> Copie à :
> ...



Et j'en ai viré cinq pages ...

Dans mon cas, envoi vers PC, sur une boite "wanamoo", avec une photo importée depuis le navigateur de média.

Très, très chiant ... et mauvaise pub.


----------



## pernel (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir FanouGym,

Il faut abandonner l'idée d'envoyer des images.... un comble !


----------



## pernel (19 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je relance le débat 

Il semblerait pour régler ce problème qu'il serait nécessaire d'utiliser Entourage, or pour avoir ce dernier il faut acquérir la solution Office à + de 300 !

Que faut t'il en déduire?

Que le logiciel mail ne permet pas d'avoir une signature professionnelle... qu'il ne permet pas d'être utilisé dans le cadre d'une utilisation pro...

Un apple store vient d'ouvrir près de chez moi, je sens que je vais aller sur place pour avoir un éclairage précis


----------

